# String in XML DOM einbauen



## strauberry (14. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte folgenden String in mein DOM einparsen:

"<entry><user>Test</user><content>sdsdfsdf</content></entry>"

Also dass er ein Element entry und darin ein Element user und content erzeugt. Geht das so direkt von einem String?

DANKE!

strauberry


----------



## strauberry (14. November 2007)

Wer suchet der findet  Beinhaltet in http://www.jdom.org


```
//  SAXBuilder for parsing String
SAXBuilder importBuilder = new SAXBuilder();

try {
   //  New temporary XML Document
   Document imported = importBuilder.build(new StringReader(xmlString));
            
   //  add the message-node to the chatXMLDocument
   myXMLDoc.addContent(imported.getRootElement().detach());

        } catch (JDOMException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
```


----------

